# Offers for XM subs to switch



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Does Sirius have any offers for XM subs to change over???


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Does Sirius have any offers for XM subs to change over???[/QUOTE]

Call them and find out.


----------

